# question about vdpau and vaapi[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I was reading up on vdpau and vaapi in the wiki, I'm not sure everything is clear

#vdpauinfo 

display: :0.0   screen: 0

Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error creating VDPAU device: 1

does that mean VDPAU is not supported?

# mplayer2 -vc help | grep --color vdpa

ffmpeg12vdpau ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-1/2 (VDPAU)  [mpegvideo_vdpau]

ffwmv3vdpau ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg WMV3/WMV9 (VDPAU)  [wmv3_vdpau]

ffvc1vdpau  ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg WVC1 (VDPAU)  [vc1_vdpau]

ffh264vdpau ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg H.264 (VDPAU)  [h264_vdpau]

ffodivxvdpau ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-4,DIVX-4/5 (VDPAU)  [mpeg4_vdpau]

localhost media # lspci | grep vga -i

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

should I disable the vdpau and vaapi flags globally or am I getting this wrong?

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Thu Aug 21, 2014 9:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## TobiSGD

Your Intel chip (or better: the drivers) don't support VDPAU, if you want to have hardware video decoding you will need to use VAAPI instead.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

hmm ok what about those ffmpeg plugins, are they using vdpau or s/w decoding?

----------

## ivanoff

Usually ffmpeg is able to take advantage of both vaapi and vdpau.

Since your hardware doesn't support it, you can disable vdpau entirely.

vainfo can tell you if libva (va api) is activated.

When we are at it, if you can make mplayer-vaapi work, I am interested.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

what  does this tell about my laptop:

vainfo 

libva info: VA-API version 0.35.1

libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/i965_drv_video.so

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_0_35

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0

vainfo: VA-API version: 0.35 (libva 1.3.1)

vainfo: Driver version: Intel i965 driver - 1.3.0

vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints

      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline:	VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointEncSlice

      VAProfileVC1Simple              :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Main                :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :	VAEntrypointVLD

      VAProfileNone                   :	VAEntrypointVideoProc

----------

## ivanoff

Seems ok, doesn't it ?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I'm not sure I get this yet, does this mean my hardware supports vdpau?

----------

## ivanoff

No, it means your hardware supports vaapi (libva)

Intel never provided vdpau support, so no hope on that side.

there is a way however to add a crossbridge (add vaapi support to vdpau, very limited) with the following package 

http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-libs/libvdpau-va-gl

but performances were poor, to my mind. 

Why do you need vdpau for, anyway ?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I don't need vdpau, I was checking if I should disable it globally

thanks

----------

